# Random Question on How to Cook Raw Meat



## SunFlower27 (Sep 29, 2012)

I've never cooked in my life (seriously--if it weren't for "fully cooked" entrees and the microwave, I'd be living on fast food), so any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I've finally decided I need to eat healthier, and bought some steaks. Trouble is, I've no idea how to cook them. I've got a George Foreman grill. Do I just pop them in and wait for them to start smoking? What's the safety threshold with raw beef? They're cube steaks and breakfast-cut thin steaks, if that helps. I've tried looking at recipes, but they're always on the elaborate side and I'm a working full-time starving student, who volunteers 10-12 hours a week: I have neither the time, nor the money, nor, frankly, the interest to learn how to really "cook." I'd just like to throw something edible together to keep me alive and, as I said, healthy. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

The good thing about beef is that you can eat it basically raw with little of the health risks involved in eating undercooked pork or poultry, so you probably aren't going to kill yourself.

The way I've always cooked steaks is to sear the outside in a pan and then pop it in the oven for a few minutes, but if you're using a George Foreman, literally all you have to do is preheat it, put the steak in, close it, and wait until it cooks to your liking. Try ten minutes, cut it, look at the inside and see if it's too pink, repeat until cooked well enough.

I would put some spices or marinade or something on it first, though, so that it's not gross.


----------



## SunFlower27 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you! That sets my mind at ease, because one of the only thing I know (or thought I knew) about food is that raw meat can be dangerous. I don't know what a marinade is, and all I have in the way of spices is sea salt, pepper, and Italian seasonings. I do have olive oil, though, so I figure that will work...? I'll try the olive oil and seasonings, and some salt if necessary. Hope it's not too gross...


----------



## SunFlower27 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmm...Hmm... It's edible with my olive oil and Italian seasonings (after I added salt)... But very tough. I got spooked (and disgusted) when I saw blood come out where I poked, and apparently left it on too long. The good news is the GF grill is fast! Still, for more even, more edible results, I think I'll try a skillet next time.


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

SunFlower27 said:


> I've never cooked in my life (seriously--if it weren't for "fully cooked" entrees and the microwave, I'd be living on fast food), so any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I've finally decided I need to eat healthier, and bought some steaks. Trouble is, I've no idea how to cook them. I've got a George Foreman grill. Do I just pop them in and wait for them to start smoking? What's the safety threshold with raw beef? They're cube steaks and breakfast-cut thin steaks, if that helps. I've tried looking at recipes, but they're always on the elaborate side and I'm a working full-time starving student, who volunteers 10-12 hours a week: I have neither the time, nor the money, nor, frankly, the interest to learn how to really "cook." I'd just like to throw something edible together to keep me alive and, as I said, healthy.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated



The simple version is:
1. Make certain the steak is defrosted.
2. Add a blend of spices and salt, or a rub (such as McCormick Grill Mates), or some sauce (such as BBQ) on top.
3. Make certain that the Foreman grill is ready.
4. Throw the steak onto the grill to cook.
5. Cook to your preference - usually 5 - 15 minutes. For very thin cut steaks be keep an eye on them, because they cook very quickly.
6. Turn off the grill.
7. Enjoy.


If the steak isn't moist, add some water or just a drop of olive oil to help the meat take in the flavors of the seasonings. Of course, olive oil will cause it to flame up if you use a regular grill. Just add some vegetables and possibly rice or pasta on the side and call it a meal.

Also, Foreman Grills make it very quick to cook hot dogs. Although not necessarily the 'healthiest' food ever, you could do worse.


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

SunFlower27 said:


> Hmm...Hmm... It's edible with my olive oil and Italian seasonings (after I added salt)... But very tough. I got spooked (and disgusted) when I saw blood come out where I poked, and apparently left it on too long. The good news is the GF grill is fast! Still, for more even, more edible results, I think I'll try a skillet next time.


Check out: Meat Tenderizer, Seasoned


----------



## SunFlower27 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try this stuff...but what exactly am I supposed to do with it? I mean, with rubs, spices--am I supposed to actually, like--_rub _them into raw meat? I'm still leery of touching it (as little as possible feels best). If I just put them, and sauces/oil on top, they won't coat/permeate the steak. Are they supposed to?


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

SunFlower27 said:


> Thanks, I'll try this stuff...but what exactly am I supposed to do with it? I mean, with rubs, spices--am I supposed to actually, like--_rub _them into raw meat? I'm still leery of touching it (as little as possible feels best). If I just put them, and sauces/oil on top, they won't coat/permeate the steak. Are they supposed to?


Work them into the meat a bit with your hands. Wear disposable gloves if you prefer to do so. 

Just be sure to clean what you touch with dirty hands/gloves with a cleaner such as Lysol - disinfecting wipes work quite well in addition to washing your hands with soap and water as needed.

Sauces: The purpose of a sauce is usually to add a layer of flavor and keep the meat moist. Placing the sauce on top allows it to soak down into the meat.

Oil: Oil soaks down into the meat, but it mostly adds some flavor and makes it so that spices/seasonings stick to the meat.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Why do they put raw eggs on batter?


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

SunFlower27 said:


> Hmm...Hmm... It's edible with my olive oil and Italian seasonings (after I added salt)... But very tough. I got spooked (and disgusted) when I saw blood come out where I poked, and apparently left it on too long. The good news is the GF grill is fast! Still, for more even, more edible results, I think I'll try a skillet next time.


You over-cooked it. Beginners mistake, don't worry about it.

You should not be afraid of the blood. The thing you have to remember is that the meat will continue to cook even after you take it off the grill/pan.

Me personally? I have used a George Foreman grill before. On the '3rd' heat setting I leave beef in the grill (double-sided) for about 3-4 minutes.

You pretty much want to heat both sides of the meat for 1-2 minutes if you want it extra tender, 3-4 minutes if you want it tender but well cooked and 4-5 minutes if you don't want any redness inside at all.

To be perfectly honest, I want to discourage you from cooking longer than 3-4 minutes per side because the best steaks are still pink-ish in the middle. You get more nutrients out of it that way and it is juicier which you will come to love.
There is NOTHING wrong with blood coming out of a steak, you will not get sick from it! I even bet there have been times when you've eaten cooked blood without realising. It turns into a gray-ish mushy substance when it hits the pan.
Some cultures even make "black pudding" out of whipped blood.

Any way, yeah, Try 3-4 minutes each side and tell me how it goes.

NOTE: All the instructions above are for a normal thickness steak... for extra thick ones I suggest cutting them in half until you get better at cooking them because it can be hard to get the heat into the middle without burning the outside.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Ceviche- _Beef _


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

SunFlower27 said:


> I got spooked (and disgusted) when I saw blood come out where I poked


It's not even blood, it's just water and proteins. 

The secret with cooking beef is to have a very hot skillet. If it's not hot enough you basically just boil the beef and won't get that nice maillard reaction going that gives you the "crust". For a fairly thin steak i just cook it for 1.5-2 min per side. Usually that will yield a nice and pink interior. Grey = destroyed. For even thinner cuts i wouldn't leave it in the pan more than 1 minuta per side.

And you really don't need to marinate beef. It won't make it any more tender.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I absolutely love my George Foreman grill. ^_^

are you just cooking beef on it? beef I find is easier to cook than chicken because it's all right if the middle is a bit pink. I don't measure the exact temperature of my meats when cooking, but when it looks like a nice color on the outside, I cut it down the middle to see if it's been cooked through. if not, I'll cook it some more. fortunately, the George Foreman grill eliminates the need to turn over the meat, but if you ever want to cook in a pan, make sure you do that!

as a general rule, the smaller and thinner your pieces of meat are, the faster they will cook, so make sure to keep a close eye on such meats as they cook. sometimes when my mom needs to cook thick pieces of chicken breast, she will pre-cook them in the microwave oven for a few minutes, then brown them on the stove. of course, you want to make sure you don't burn them. use enough oil to lightly cover the bottom of the pan, or just use cooking spray.

going back to the George Foreman grill, be careful when cleaning it. if you have the kind with detachable plates, obviously unplug the grill and wait until they cook until you wash them. otherwise, just unplug the grill, wait 2-5 minutes, then spray some water on the grill, and wipe it clean with a soft cloth or sponge.


----------

